#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-02
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Musashimaru> salut
<d2_racing> si vous avez besoin de doc pour Unity: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-03
<starcraftman> n'oubliez pas de voter mes amis :) Don't forget to vote!
<starcraftman> just a reminder.
<Ankman> too late
<juju2143> J'ai voté!
<cyphermox> juju2143, super!
<juju2143> :D
<cyphermox> juju2143, puis, une victoire pour toi? ;)
<juju2143> non
<mathben> comment on fait pour savoir quel user on est en ligne de commande?
<deuxpi> whoami
<IdleOne> you are deuxpi 
<IdleOne> Welcome!
<IdleOne> :P
<deuxpi> oh thanks !
<mathben> merci :D
<IdleOne> alias whoami='chuquimoi'
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> err got that backwords
<IdleOne> oh well lol
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> kanouk: bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :) ça va?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<kanouk> bien aussi merci
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> Ankman--> ça veut dire quoi "afloat" en français?
<Ankman> "atfloat"?
<kanouk> non afloat
<kanouk> ah c'est pour garder une fenêtre au premier plan je crois
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> je viens de trouver, merci quand-même :)
<Ankman> desole
<kanouk> pas grave :)
<Ankman> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-04
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<OneTXxL> salut a tous
<mathben> Bonjour
<OneTXxL> sa va 
<OneTXxL> ?
<OneTXxL> personne sous bt4 ici
<OneTXxL> c vide ici
<mathben> oups, j'étais absorbé dans mon travail
<cyphermox> mathben, alors ca avance bien?
<cyphermox> ;)
<IdleOne> Qui va etres a UDS-O ?
<cyphermox> IdleOne, o/
<cyphermox> t'as besoin de quelque chose?
<IdleOne> nope just curious :)
<IdleOne> OH, a UDS t-shirt :P
<cyphermox> sure, I'll see what I can do ;)
<cyphermox> no guarantees, but there may be merch this time at UDS, so I'll try to bring a t-shirt back if I can
<IdleOne> cool, and yes if there is merch I would like that. I'll pay you for the t-shirt of course
<cyphermox> you'd be at least saving on the shipping, which is still a non-negligible cost ;)
<IdleOne> haha, well I would think what they might be selling at UDS is not yet available at Ubuntu store.
<cyphermox> well, yeah, I guess you have a chance of getting the brand new t-shirts for UDS-O too
<IdleOne> anyway, don't feel obliged, if you remember and if you feel like it...
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> when do you leave?
<cyphermox> saturday evening
<vincent_> hey
<vincent_> jai une question
<vincent_> il y a quelqun
<vincent_> jai upgrader a 11.04
<vincent_> et le menu que javai sur 10.04 est plus la
<vincent_> jaimerai le ravoire
<MobiAndroid> cyphermox, je suis au promenade... pogner chez videotron.. ca devrait pas etre trop long
<cyphermox> MobiAndroid, ok
<mathben> cyphermox: oui, ça avance bien, j'aime programmé en python :p, le temps avance vite lui aussi o.0
<cyphermox> ouin comme tu dis
<cyphermox> qqn peut me "pinger" sur le canal svp, je veux tester qqch
<IdleOne> cyphermox: 
<cyphermox> marci
<IdleOne> darien
<cyphermox> ca a pas fonctionné comme je croyais, mais pas grave
<cyphermox> il manque le truc dans indicator
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: ping
<kanouk> bonsoir!
<cyphermox> kanouk: bonsoir
<kanouk> salut cyphermox , tu es au rendez-vous de la semaine?
<cyphermox> oui
<kanouk> ok :)
<kanouk> vous êtes plusieurs personnes?
<Mobidoy> 2
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-05
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, de retour ? 
<cyphermox> maintenant oui, mais je m'en vais faire dodo
<Mobidoy> bonne nuit
<cyphermox> et puis quassel, ca marche vraiment nickel ;)
<cyphermox> le truc, c'est qu'au début ca pas l'air à fonctionner, tu install quassel-core et ca donne un message d'erreur en démarrant, tu peux l'arrêter et le démarrer ca fonctionne correctement
<cyphermox> tu peux pas ajouter d'utilisateur immédiatement comme les messages et forums disent, à la place tu connecte du client (avec le paquet 'quassel-client'), puis là il va te donner un wizard pour configurer et créer le premier user
<Mobidoy> ok... je regarde ca merci
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: cyphermox a trouver la solution pour etre toujours connecter sur le IRC et pouvoir etre en remote... Mode graphique.... Quassel !!! 
<deuxpi> ok, je vais regarder... mais pour l'instant ça marche pour moi et j'ai plein de trucs personnalisés avec irssi que je voudrais pas perdre
<cyphermox> deuxpi, je comprends, genre les highlight et des fenêtres spéciales?
<deuxpi> ouais et des raccourcis pour intégrer gnupg
<cyphermox> ah? comment tu integre gnupg dans IRC?
<deuxpi> c'est un script pour le bot de #bitcoin-otc : http://www.deuxpi.ca/irssi/
<deuxpi> sinon c'est plus une question d'habitude que d'autre chose ;)
<cyphermox> http://twitpic.com/4tsc02/full
<deuxpi> j'avoue que la petite fenêtre (orange, en haut) est plus pratique que le "away mode" de irssi
<cyphermox> bah c'est orange juste parce que les highlight sont orange... ca ca fait un peu dur
<cyphermox> c'est pas mal la meme chose que le script highlightwin.pl
<IdleOne> cyphermox: is NM going away?
<deuxpi> une chose c'est que je ne me considère pas comme 100% disponible sur irc non plus...
<cyphermox> IdleOne: what do you mean?
<IdleOne> I heard that Connman is going to be replacing Network manager
<IdleOne> or did I hear wrong?
<deuxpi> [15:53] <sabdfl> I believe ConnMan has some really important capabilities
<deuxpi> [15:53] <sabdfl> and we should give it serious consideration
<deuxpi> [15:54] <sabdfl> I'd like it to be parallel installable easily, perhaps we can get there for 11.10
<IdleOne> that was part of it, yeah
<deuxpi> is that it?
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> seems like I should pay some more attention to open week
<cyphermox> unless you're pasting that from like, last year or so ;)
<IdleOne> that was from yesterday
<cyphermox> right
<IdleOne> the Ask mark session
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> well, parallel installable, it already pretty much is
<IdleOne> what does Connman do?
<IdleOne> I am guessing it is a connection manager
<cyphermox> as for important capabilities, I have no idea which features exactly Mark is talking about ;)
<IdleOne> but why do we need two?
<cyphermox> we don't need to run two at once
<cyphermox> I agree it's good to have a choice between the two
<IdleOne> there is already wicd
<IdleOne> I mean more choice is good
<cyphermox> wicd is garbage, it's crippled and broken in so many ways
<IdleOne> just would like to know what makes connman so good
<cyphermox> then again, one could argue so is NM, but heh
<IdleOne> if connman can make me coffee in the morning I want it.
<deuxpi> IdleOne: I'm reading this right now: http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2009/06/25/networkmanager-and-connman/
<cyphermox> I would like to know too, afaik connman is behind the feature set that NM has. I'll ask sabdfl if I have a chance at UDS
<IdleOne> cool
<IdleOne> I need to take a look at quassel again
<cyphermox> deuxpi: thing is, this blog entry is also outdated. in the meantime, almost all of the features "coming in to NM", have made it in. and connman has advanced by leaps and bounds too, but it's still behind in terms of features
<deuxpi> cyphermox: I would have expected the design decisions not to have changed that much though
<cyphermox> yeah, but we're almost ready to put 0.9 in oneiric, which means it changes some of these design decisions vastly
<cyphermox> e.g. system connections and stuff
<IdleOne> oneiric is running nice btw
<IdleOne> Release:	11.10
<IdleOne> No LSB modules are available.
<IdleOne> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<IdleOne> Description:	Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)
<IdleOne> Release:	11.10
<IdleOne> Codename:	oneiric
<IdleOne> :)
 * IdleOne updated on the 29th
<cyphermox> yeah, I'm running it now too
<IdleOne> on production machine or in VM?
<cyphermox> I want to start building the PPA for 0.9 very very soon, just was finishing up on some backporting of 0.8.4 to lucid and other releases first
<cyphermox> (and the PPAs got raped, there was a humongous backlog)
 * IdleOne has it on metal, only machine that works for me right now
<cyphermox> cool, cool
<IdleOne> anything cool coming to NM?
<IdleOne> or lots of bug fixes
<IdleOne> ?
<deuxpi> cyphermox: I can run 0.8.999 from experimental if it can help
<cyphermox> deuxpi: well, I already know it works, it's just a matter of making it available for people to use, and then fixing what this breaks -- e.g. kdebase-workspace expects 0.8 api, not 0.9
<cyphermox> IdleOne: major rewrite of the connection types (e.g. user or system) and acls, proper fast-user-switching support, among others
<cyphermox> there's technically wimax too, but it seems there's a lack of the wimax sdk; so that's something I should look into RFN; but seems like I got tons and tons of stuff to do ;)
<IdleOne> glad to see that NM is going in thr right direction. Make it easier for the new user to connect without problems :)
<cyphermox> IdleOne: bah, it was already easy for a new user to connect without problems
<IdleOne> I know but some people complain if they have to click something
<IdleOne> pretty soon people are going to want libmindreader, have the computer know what you want before you know what you want
<cyphermox> well, they always will have to click something, at least for wifi and other over-the-air things
<cyphermox> ah, I think I finally nailed it, and somehow the PPAs really quickly caught my last upload (dh-autoreconf) and built it fine, so with a little luck I'll be done backporting NM today
<cyphermox> and with more luck it won't destroy anybody's system :)
<IdleOne> :)
<Mobidoy> why does the unity bar does not hide anymore damnit.... rebooting
<IdleOne> don't reboot
<IdleOne> unity --restart
<IdleOne> reboot kills uptime, that is bad
<IdleOne> uptime is everything dude :)
<Mobidoy> rofl, had too anyway, tried the fix for the nvidia driver that say is inactive... 
<IdleOne> did it work?
<Mobidoy> checking now
<Mobidoy> This driver is activated but not currently in use..... Nope it did not lol
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: experimental ou stable?
<cyphermox> you want to use the stable most likely
<Mobidoy> lemme see
<cyphermox> NM 0.8.4 builds for Lucid, yay!
<Mobidoy> current... stable... 
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: deuxpi: le bogue NVRM/driver nvidia sur natty, ce serait pas pour avoir installé le driver direcement de Nvidia sous maverick, ce qui causerait une partie (soit le driver kernel, le driver/server X, ou les libraires GLX) du système à ne pas être à la même version?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: deuxpi: ah, c'est possible ca
<cyphermox> sudo dkms status pourrait le dire, sinon faudrait voir si le fichier libGLX ou libGL je sais plus trop est à la bonne version pour le driver Nvidia... si je me souviens bien so SONAME matche, mais je suis pas sûr
<Mobidoy> oui c'est vrai que je l'avais installer sous Maverick mais, j'ai fait un clean install sauf pour mon Home.... 
<Mobidoy> sudo dkms status: nvidia-current, 270.41.06, 2.6.38-8-generic, x86_64: installed 
<deuxpi> mdeslaur: nvidia-current, 270.41.06, 2.6.38-8-generic-pae, i686: installe
<deuxpi> à part avoir bidouillé du cuda un jour, je ne crois pas avoir installé quelque chose de bizarre
<Mobidoy> pas touché a cuda de mon coter donc, installaion "Stock"
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: Mobidoy: Pouvez-vous faire " find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "nvidia*" "
<deuxpi> /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko
<deuxpi> /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<deuxpi> /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<deuxpi> ça m'a l'air pas pire
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: ok, maintenant peux tu faire " strings /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko | grep Module "
<deuxpi> nvidia id: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:54:25 PDT 2011
<deuxpi> en fait faudrait peut-être que je redémarre pour voir si j'ai encore l'erreur
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: ouais, c'est curieux...le module a bien la bonne version, et c'est le seul qui est là
<deuxpi> c'était quand même le jour que j'ai fait l'upgrade et j'ai redémarré qu'une seule fois
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: ah!
<deuxpi> je voudrais pas qu'on s'enligne vers une fausse piste
<deuxpi> mais si je fais " unity --replace " ça marche à moitié encore
<deuxpi> j'ai le launcher, mais rien n'est vraiment actif (par ex. je ne peux pas bouger les fenêtres)
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: unity --replace? tu veux faire quoi avec cette commande?
<deuxpi> remplacer metacity par unity (?)
<deuxpi> j'ai "Ubuntu" sélectionné dans GDM et je tombe sur le bureau classique à chaque fois
<deuxpi> ah pas --replace, --reset
<mdeslaur> ouais, je ne pense pas que "unity --replace ou --reset" fonctionne pour basculer d'un à l'autre
<mdeslaur> il faut vraiment ouvrir la session avec "ubuntu"
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: avez-vous redémarré?
<deuxpi> mdeslaur: je vais redémarrer à l'instant
<deuxpi> mdeslaur: je suis positivement certain que je viens de sélectionner "Ubuntu" et je suis sur le bureau classique
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: avez vous Nouveau ou NVIDIA dans votre /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<deuxpi> [    26.750] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: et, est-ce que vous avez encore le message d'erreur de la mauvaise version du module nvidia?
<deuxpi> j'ai plus rien dans /var/log/message depuis le 2 mai o_O
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: ok...pouvez vous faire "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: c'est normal, /var/log/messages n'existe plus avec natty, il faut regarder plutot dans /var/log/syslog
<deuxpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603882/
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: votre carte vidéo est dans la blacklist
<deuxpi> oh noooo ! ;)
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: le driver binaire courant nvidia a un bug avec cette carte, alors il a fallu le mettre sur la blacklist :(
<mdeslaur> vous pouvez tenter de l'enlever de la blacklist en mettant UNITY_FORCE_START=1 dans /etc/environment
<mdeslaur> mais, ca risque de geler lors de votre ouverture de session
<mdeslaur> c'est p-e fonctionnel avec le driver v173
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: plus d'info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/728745
<deuxpi> oui, c'est exactement ce que j'obtiens comme résultat
<deuxpi> je confirme que le fallback fonctionne quand il y a pas un zozo comme moi qui force les choses :)
<mdeslaur> le driver v173 est apparemment fonctionnel avec votre carte
<deuxpi> la commande unity_support_test rapporte quand même encore que la carte est blacklistée avec v173
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: oui, c'est la carte qui est blacklistée, pas le driver
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: c'est pour ca qu'il faut ajouter le UNITY_FORCE_START=1 dans /etc/environnement
<deuxpi> d'accord... unity fonctionne
<deuxpi> malheureusement, on ne saura peut-être jamais pourquoi ça a fait la drôle d'erreur de versions de module de kernel :/
<mathben> Bonjour, je cherche un logiciel qui met le cpu au maximum pour des tests. Genre, de la torture de cpu, en connaissez-vous?
<deuxpi> yes > /dev/null
<deuxpi> :)
<mathben> ha, j'ai trouvé, je me suis pris un algorithme et je le lance le nombre de fois par coeur et infini :p
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko
<Mobidoy> /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<Mobidoy> /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: pouvez vous faire "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<Mobidoy> strings: '/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko': No such file
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: pouvez vous faire "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603899/ pis svp, pas de vous :) vous c'est pour les vieux ou les militaires.... j'ai juste 39 ans pis je prends ma retraite de l'armée dans 1 mois et demi :) 
<Mobidoy> ;-)
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: hehe
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: ah, mais tu roule le bon driver...c'est quoi qui ne fonctionne pas?
<Mobidoy> This driver is activated but not currently in use
<Mobidoy> unity fonctionne cependant
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: ah, ok...donc c'est un problème avec jockey
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: peux-tu faire "jockey-text -l" et me paster le résultat stp
<Mobidoy> ok
<Mobidoy> xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: ca semble etre un problème connu
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/772204
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur: merci, je savais que ca ne m'empeche pas de l'utiliser... Merci de l'aide :) je vais me rapporter comme atteint aussi ! 
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: merci!
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-06
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<kanouk> tranquille ici
<Ankman> yeah
<kanouk> :)
<cyphermox> salut kanouk
<kanouk> salut cyphermox , ça va?
<cyphermox> oui et toi?
<kanouk> ça va oui merci :)
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<MagicFab> Je viens de recevoir les CD de 11.04 :)
<cyphermox> MagicFab: cool
<MagicFab> IdleOne, yes, back - tired but happy
<MagicFab> brb
<IdleOne> Good to hear.
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: j'ai ajouté un peu d'info au bug #771788
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: cool mais, c'est pas le meme que moi que tu as non ? 
<MagicFab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/778667
<MagicFab> "Autocorrect for non breaking spaces before question mark not applied to fr-CA"
<MagicFab> si qq'un a un commentaire supplémentaire sur ce bug n'hésitez pas ^
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-07
<cyphermox> 'jour gang!
<Ankman> jour
<Sebas_1983_> Bonjour
<Sebas_1983_> j'aurais une petite questio
<Sebas_1983_> question ***
<Sebas_1983_> J'aimerais savoir si Ubuntu est un OS adéquat pour héberger 100 - 150 usagé apache/php/mysql ****
<Sebas_1983_> Car en ce moment j'ai réussi a louer seuelemnt en solution windows 2003-2008 présentement .. et sur un petit pc wamp pour certain mordu du open source... mais vue le nombre grandissant des demandes d'hébergement chez nous ... Je dois me virer du coté de Linux ... et je ne sais pas du tout quel OS utiliser!
<Ankman> installer ubuntu, installer apache, have fun :-)
<Sebas_1983_> je vais avoir ebaucoup de probleme tu crois ?
<Ankman> non. apache c'est la meme et ubuntu est facil d'installer
<Sebas_1983_> Good ...
<Sebas_1983_> Je vais essayer Ubuntu serveur voir si je suis capable de configurer uns erveur pour lundi :)
<Ankman> si des problemes --> ici :-)
<Sebas_1983_> il y a moyen de ce conecter ici mais via Mirc ?
<Sebas_1983_> c'est bon j'ai rien dis lol les info sont marquer dans mon status ...
<Ankman> j'ai irssi
<Ankman> mais "text-only"
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-08
<Sebas_1983> Bonsoir
<Sebas_1983> j'aimerais savoir comment modifier un fichier dans ubuntu ... il me donne pas access !
<Ankman> sudo
<Ankman> donne root permission
<Ankman> sudo nano file
<Ankman> nano est un editor
<Ankman> umm... essaye...
<Ankman> sudo gedit
<Ankman> c'est un editor gui
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir
<Sebas_1983> re désolé
<Sebas_1983> merci pour tentot
<kanouk> bonjour!
<Ankman> bonour
<kanouk> salut Ankman :) bon dimanche
<Ankman> merci, et a toi3
<Ankman> -3
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> que fait?
<kanouk> @ +
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<Ankman> merci
<kanouk> me suis amusée
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> pour l'image :-)
<kanouk> oui je sais je l'ai faite en 5 minutes
<Ankman> tres bien
<kanouk> j'ai fait ça avec gimp
<Ankman> avec des effects?
<kanouk> non
<kanouk> des filtres tu veux dire?
<kanouk> non
<kanouk> un filtre seulement pour le ciel étoilé
<Ankman> ok
<MaLiXS> bonsoir a tois
<MaLiXS> tous ****
<Blitzzzzz> bonsoir MaLiXS 
<MaLiXS> je voudrais savoir pq je perd la conection avec un pc sur mon réseau au quelle je controle a distance ... 
<MaLiXS> se pc roule un serveur ts3 et prochainement un serveur ftp
<MaLiXS> mais la conextion se perd car mon teamspeak down lui aussi
 * Blitzzzzz is away: >
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-30
<IdleOne> cyphermox: is  the canonical commercial support is available for xubuntu installations as well, or if it is limited to the base ubuntu only?
<cyphermox> well, technically the only thing we do support is Ubuntu, but yeah, since the base is pretty much all the same there should be no issues
<cyphermox> as soon as you get to applications though, things will stop being supported, since Xubuntu basically ships none of the same desktop apps as Ubuntu
<cyphermox> knome: hey
<knome> hay
<IdleOne> cyphermox: knome is the xubuntu lead
<cyphermox> yes :)
<knome> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview <- is what i'm referring to
<IdleOne> can you explain and answer any Q's :)
<knome> is it sensible to link to that from the xubuntu website?
<cyphermox> knome: I wouldn't say yes straight out
<Ankman> heh
<cyphermox> knome: can I ask the support people tomorrow and get back to you about it?
<knome> cyphermox, sure. :)
<knome> i'm not saying we're linking huge amount of traffic, but if we did forward even one serious customer, it would be kind of sad if they said "no"...
<IdleOne> cyphermox: maybe would be a good idea to find out about the other flavors also and let all the team leads know.
<knome> ubuntu would actually need a flavor-cooperation mailing list
<knome> no, not ubuntu-devel, or anything that is used to anything else except sending messages that *definitely* need to reach every flavor
<IdleOne> well, yeah. You did bring up an interesting question and yeah it would be sad if a serious commercial customer gets refused because of choice of flavor.
<knome> i wouldn't want to tell "they can support the core, but not the DE" either... so it's either yes or no :)
<knome> has to be :)
<knome> i don't even know where this section on our website dates back to, but i'm sure that's old.
<IdleOne> I'm sure cyphermox will get all the info needed.
<knome> yeah
<knome> generally, what do you think of the flavor-cooperation list idea?
<IdleOne> it is a good idea I think, more cooperation is always good.
<knome> okay, i will see if we can push it forward :)
<knome> cyphermox, i'll be around #xubuntu*, #xubuntu-devel is probably the best :)
 * knome will leave this channel now
<knome> cheers!
<moustafa> cyphermox, ping
<cyphermox> moustafa: pong
<cyphermox> so, miscommunication
<moustafa> cyphermox, Quelqu'un avait une quetion?
<cyphermox> basically, knome wants to know whether xubuntu is supported by the Canonical support offerings, considering the base OS is pretty much the same
<cyphermox> so my initial answer is I guess the kernel and plumbing are supported, but once you get to the desktop we can't support that
<moustafa> cyphermox, That's pretty much it. Ubuntu itself is supported, but not its derivatives.
<moustafa> It's essentially a question of 'how sane can we keep the support team' :)
<cyphermox> bah
<moustafa> cyphermox, right.  Anywho, I'm off for the day
<moustafa> Cheers
<cyphermox> ciao
<cyphermox> ugh, down to 9 users, earlier this year we got to about 21 regulars :/
<IdleOne> we can get a few bots in here if you want :P
<cyphermox> nah, no need ;)
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-02
<sipherdee> bonsoir! :)
<sipherdee> est-ce que quelqu'un aurait quelque chose à m'envoyer par rapport à l'utilisation de evolution dans un groupe de travail?
<Ankman> smb?
<qwebirc12132> Existe-t-il un équivalent logiciel pour Windows Live Messenger sur Ubuntu supportant la vidéoconférence?
<avoine> ah zut pas assez vite
<avoine> j'aurais répondu ekiga
<avoine> emphaty aussi je crois
<avoine> bluebutton
<avoine> un gros truc en java
<avoine> enfin
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-04
<Chex> hello guys, now that 12.04 LTS has been released.. is there a sane/easy way to do a upgrade a server from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS, without having to upgrade thru each incremental release? 
<Ankman> Chex: it's not supported, as far as i know, but it should work. might have some obstacles (broken packages at first) but should be able to solve
<IdleOne> I thought that LTS to LTS was explicitly supported
<IdleOne> that is the whole point
<IdleOne> Chex: I would recommend making sure you have good, recent backup.
<Ankman> d'oh, i mixed it up
<kanouk> bonsoir!
<IdleOne> Allo kanouk!
<kanouk> allo IdleOne :)
<kanouk> ça va?
<IdleOne> bien merci, et toi?
<kanouk> oui ça va merci :)
<kanouk> à l'exception que j'ai un problème de connexion de session depuis une mise à jour de xubuntu 11.10 cette semaine
<kanouk> j'ai mis à niveau vers 12.04 pensant régler le problème mais non :(
<kanouk> j'essaie de trouver la solution
<kanouk> si quelqu'un a une idée...
<IdleOne> hmm, aucune idee :(
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> j'ai recherché un peu, fait des manips mais ça marche pas
<IdleOne> I'll be right back, gotta help make dinner
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> hi
<kanouk> hi Ankman :)
<Ankman> kanouk: long no see
<kanouk> oui :)
<Ankman> ca va bien?
<kanouk> oui merci et toi?
<Ankman> umm, demi bien
<kanouk> ?
<Ankman> PM?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-05
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous 
<Ankman> that was quick
<Chex> IdleOne: ok, thanks, I will do that, and good to know. 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-06
<kanouk> bonjour! 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-29
<qwebirc44008> Salut, j'aurais besoin d'aide pour configurer Gstream..avecv un Xubuntu fraichement installé.. il manquerait un greffon o_o
#ubuntu-qc 2013-05-01
<MagicFab> Bonjour, le Debian Release party est confirmé, la communauté Ubuntu y est bienvenue, bien sûr :) http://www.agendadulibre.qc.ca/event/563/
<bilbo> juste une question est ce que c'est ici qu'on peut avoir de l aide pour xubuntu?
#ubuntu-qc 2013-05-04
<AxoX> salut
#ubuntu-qc 2013-05-05
<MagicFab> bonjour! à l'occasion de la sortie de Debian 7, la page "Debian Welcome" est disponible en français: http://wiki.debian.org/fr/Welcome
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-27
<denis_> salut j'ai besoin d'un conseil qui peut m'aider
<denis_> je voudrais extraire la musique d'un vidéo, est-ce qu'il est possible de le faire ?
<Denis_> salut
<cyphermox> salut
<Denis_> tout le monde va ?
<Denis_> il y a-t-il un endroit pour je peux télécharger des applications pour linux soit .deb ou .run ?
<Denis_> Je vais capoter pour essayer un mac sur mon pc :D
<Ankman> pourqui?
<Ankman> essayer de NE telecharger *.deb si possible
<Denis_> oui je peux voir ca ?
<Denis_> lorsque nous installons des nouvelles version il y certains programme que nous utilisons qui ne sont plus sur la nouvelle version, que dois-je faire pour le conserver ?
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> upgrade a Debian SID ;-)
<Denis_> j'ai présentement la version XUbuntu
<Denis_> je dois passer en mode terminal ?
<Denis_> Ankman, est-ce possible d'extraire la musique d'un vidéo, avec quel programme que je dois utilisé pour faire ca ?
<Ankman> ffmpeg
<Ankman> command line tool
<Denis_> ffmpeg permet de faire ca en mode terminal ?
<Ankman> oui. mais si juste extraire il fair savoir que format le part audio est. autrefois ffmpeg re-encodes l'audio (quality loss)
<Ankman> example youtube videos
<Ankman> il peut etre .webm out .flv ...
<Ankman> audio est m4a (mp4 audio)
<Ankman> "ffmpeg -i video.webm audio.m4a" extraire
<Ankman> mais "ffmpeg -i video.webm audio.mp3" re-rencode
<Denis_> cela se fait en mode terminal ?
<Ankman> mais quand telecharger de youtube. c'est possible de justement telecharger l'audio (extracted) avec youtube-dl (python script de linux)
<Ankman> oui[6~
<Ankman> oui
<Ankman> a un video pour tester ca?
<Denis_> quand j'ai télécharger un video il est en MP4 et si je le veux en MP3 c'est possible directement ?
<Ankman> oui, re-coder
<Ankman> ffmpeg -i video.webm audio.mp3
<Ankman> input "video.webm" et output est "audio.mp3"
<Denis_> je fais un test d'un chant que je veux en MP4 et en MP3
<Ankman> ok
<Denis_> Ankman quand mon fichier se nomme comme Je ne tarderai pas.MP4 comment je dois l'écrire  ?
<Ankman> umm
<Denis_> dois tout coller le nom du fichier ?
<Ankman> ffmpeg -i INPUTFILE OUTPUTFILE
<toi> Ankman
<toi> IdleOne
<Ankman> hey Denis
<Ankman> ca marche?
<toi> non regarde
<toi> toi@toi-System-Product-Name:~/Téléchargements/Gris/VIDEO-a$ ffmpeg - i SFMVTG.flm SFMVTG.MP3
<toi> ffmpeg : commande introuvable
<toi> toi@toi-System-Product-Name:~/Téléchargements/Gris/VIDEO-a$ sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<toi> [sudo] password for toi: 
<toi> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<toi> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       
<toi> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<toi> Aucune version du paquet ffmpeg n'est disponible, mais il existe dans la base
<toi> de données. Cela signifie en général que le paquet est manquant, qu'il est devenu obsolète
<toi> ou qu'il n'est disponible que sur une autre source
<toi> E: Le paquet « ffmpeg » n'a pas de version susceptible d'être installée
<toi> toi@toi-System-Product-Name:~/Téléchargements/Gris/VIDEO-a$ 
<Ankman> ah, autre nom. attend...
 * Ankman logs in remotely to neighbor's ubuntu computer
<toi> j'ai la version Xubuntu, a moins que je peux le télécharger .deb ?
<Ankman> s'apelle avconv a Ubuntu et Mint
<Ankman> mais meme syntax aprres
<Ankman> mais si tu prefers un GUI, installer audacity
<Ankman> clic clic clic :-)
<toi> je vais voir dans la logithèque
<Ankman> ok, audacity
<toi> c'est long pour la conversion ?
<toi> mon fichier a 21,0 MB il est entrain de travail sur le fichier .MP3
<Ankman> non. 1 ou 2 minute
<toi> ok c'est fait ca marche
<toi> mais il a fallu que je renomme le fichier pour un cours nom.
<toi> exemple mon fichier se nomme (je suis fort dans mes combats.flv) et je le veux en MP3 comment je dois l'écrire ?
<Ankman> combats.mp3 :-)
<Ankman> le nom n'est pas important
<toi> le fait qu'il y a un espace, est un problème, il le considère comme un autre paramètre.
<toi> tu comprends ?
<Ankman> espace en nom?
<Ankman> pas de problem avec gui tools comme audacity. may a command line
<toi> c'est ce que je comprends, oui, le fait que le nom du fichier est ((je suis fort dans mes combats.flv)) entre je et suis est 2 paramètre
<Ankman> un escapce un shell dir "autre part" de command
<Ankman> mais on peut "escape" special characters, comme espace ou / et autre
<Ankman> longue\ nom\ du\ fichier.mp3
<toi> ok j'essaie
<toi> Je viens de voir quelque chose
<toi> Dans ce monde de Linux, le système en fait tout une différence par rapport au majuscule et miniscule.
<Ankman> a, s'apelle "Le caractère d'échappement" en francaise
<Ankman> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourne-Again_shell
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-29
<toi> salut Yves je viens juste d'arriver
<toi> YvesLevier, je viens d'arriver
<YvesLevier> Salut toi :)
<toi> salut je suis entrain d'installer les fichiers sur mon bureau
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-30
<Jake1> !bonjour
<Jake1> j ai beau choisir le bon fuseau horraire, mon lubuntu n affiche pas la bonne heure
<YvesLevier> Jake1: Ubuntu 14.04?
<Ankman> fuseau horaire? list of time zones?
<YvesLevier> Ankman: Ank
<YvesLevier> som1 need help - too for me
<YvesLevier> have some time for him?
<YvesLevier> he has 1600Mhz with 2Go
<YvesLevier> he absolutely wants to use Lubuntu
<YvesLevier> and he is reinstalling all the time
<Jake1> 1080p on dvi screen
<Jake1> 1080p streaming on DVI screen
<YvesLevier> if Ank is free...  Lemme see for som1 else in case he is buzy
<YvesLevier> Je trouve personne.  Il est peut-être un peu tard.
<YvesLevier> Mais c'est très-très anormal que tu aies à réinstaller tout le temps.  J'ai roulé six ans avec Lucid sans réinstaller
<YvesLevier> Jake1: Je n'utilise pas smplayer.  Il te faudra qq'un de plus calé que moi.
<Jake1> YvesLevier, merci quand meme
<YvesLevier> Ank is good enough.  Tu peux aussi chercher Calinou ou ElectronLibre
<YvesLevier> Ils parlent français et sont très bons.
<YvesLevier> Ils sont probablement au lit à cette heure-ci
<YvesLevier> Désolé.  Ton problème dépasse mes connaissances.  Bonne nuit :)
<Ankman> got to go now. let's try this tomorrow if you cannot find a solution
<Ankman> bonne nuit
<YvesLevier> T'as entendu Jake?
<YvesLevier> Ank est ton homme
<Ankman> streaming media? vlc, mplayer...
<YvesLevier> Gnite
<Ankman> gnite
<YvesLevier> Jake1: ^
<Jake1> Gnite
<Jake1> ok
<Jake1> i ll be there
<Ankman> bjour
<MagicFab> Ankman, o/
<Ankman> salut
<cyphermox> salut!
<Ankman> cyphermox: salut
<cyphermox> Ankman: ca va?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
 * Ankman loves linux error messages...
<Ankman> Ouch!  Got SIGSEGV, dying..                                                                                                                                              ▒Segmentation fault
<Ankman> lol
<cyphermox> moo?
<cyphermox> Ankman: btw, apt-get moo moo moo
<Ankman> cyphermox: haha
<Ankman> nice one, never seen this
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-02
<toi> Salut YvesLevier
<toi> je suis sur le jeu
<Ankman> salut
<toi> salut
<toi> je m'amuse sur un jeu
<toi> Ankman, j'ai supprimé la partition de windows sur mon disque dur
<toi> comment je peux l'utilisé si je veux installer Ubuntu 14.04
<Ankman> quel jeu?
<toi> Minecraft
<toi> Je construits et je fais des pièges
<Ankman> ok
<toi> exit
<toi> salut ClaudeRoy
<toi> ca va ?
<denis> a l'aide
<denis> j'ai installé la version de linux ubuntu version 14.04 et je n'aime pas la présentation, qui peut m'aider ?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-03
<denis> Je voudrais avoir celui que je peux mettre des icones sur mon bureau et non un menu a faire défiler, si j'ai trop d'application 
<denis> j'ai installé la version de linux ubuntu version 14.04 et je n'aime pas la présentation, qui peut m'aider ?
<denis> Ubuntu version 14.04 ne fonctionne pas à mon goût, plus de complication que de simplicité.
<Ankman> well...
#ubuntu-qc 2018-05-03
<qwerty> ...
<qwerty> Bonjour
<Ankman> bon... a plus
#ubuntu-qc 2018-05-05
<SUBNETiQ> Es-ce que le channel est encore vivant? Je suis sur votre site, dernier post est en 2012.04 pour le lancement de Precise Pangolin...
<Ankman> yeah :-(
